# Hey Fan's of J_T's Acrylic Art !!



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Thank you for letting me share a couple of iPhone pics of my new J_T Acrylics custom-made acquisition ! 
A one of a kind creation and I feel pretty good about that ! !
It is a media basket to precisely fit into the back of one of the chambers of my All In One reef tank 
J_T took the dimensions that I needed and created this beautiful and functional media basket. 
This unit has great water flow capabilities and is easily removed and easily cleaned 
There are 2 shelves (because that is all that I wanted) and they are laser cut and removable. One for filter floss and one for carbon, etc 
Super functional and J_T has once again shown his artistic and creative skills 
A job well done !


----------



## jabeuy (Jun 4, 2014)

Is that going into the 36g all in one? Looks great, definitely beats the eggcrate lol


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

jabeuy said:


> Is that going into the 36g all in one? Looks great, definitely beats the eggcrate lol


lol yes you nailed it !
You did a great job - thank you 
But, the Michelangelo of acrylics completed what you started !


----------

